# essayer les apps



## ezmac (8 Mars 2009)

salut, je commence à en avoir ral le bol d'acheter des apps, qui après les avoir testées pendant une semaine je découvre qu'elles ne me convienent pas... il faudrait qu'Apple mête en place un systeme comme le shareware ou arrêt au bout d'X ouvertures.

d'autre part, il est practiquement imposible de çi retrouver dans l'appstore, car on ne peu pas chercher à l'interieur des déscriptions de apps.

Il est aussi injuste devoir payer pour rajouter des fonctions qui se trouvent présentes dans un portable à 100 euros. De la même façon payer pour des trucs q'on n'utlisará qu'yne disaun de fois.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2009)

Souvent les applications ont des versions Light afin de tester leurs fonctionnalités. Pense à regarder ça avant de te jeter sur quelque chose.

Je reconnais que s'y retrouver sur l'App Store est peu simple en effet.

Et qu'entends-tu par des fonctions non dispo?


----------



## Lamar (8 Mars 2009)

Tant que tu y es, tu peux te plaindre de la fonction correction automatique qui n'est pas encore très bonne, vu le nombre de mots incompréhensibles que tu écris. Tu aurais pu te relire, mais pour poster sur un forum, ce n'est pas vraiment nécessaire, n'est-ce pas ?

Et sinon, le but de ton message ? :mouais:


----------

